# Garmin EDGE 500 battery replacement



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

My Garmin EDGE 500 battery finally died. so, instead buying another expensive computer. I decided to go ahead and replace the battery my self.

Since there are some good tutorial video on YouTube. I'll not go step by step on how to. Just want to say that, its not that hard and if you take your time don't be a troglodyte. cause you will be dealing with small gauge wires and not a whole lot of elbow room.

:thumbsup: the kit I bought comes with most of the tools you will need to complete the work. The other tools I used was, a wire stripper, soldering tool, shrinking wrap tubes and a heat gun.

Here is some links of where to get the kit and how to replace your old battery.

https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-361-0043-00-361-0043-01-Battery-Navigators/dp/B07PM5RRLD

Youtube video :






Cheers and happy rides


----------



## HuffyMan (Oct 19, 2005)

Great info. I have an old Edge 500 with a dying battery as well. I'll look into this, thanks.


----------

